# Price of Sugar - Future Outlook



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like the prices might be dropping. 



> Raw sugar for May delivery tumbled 1.29 cents, or 7.2 percent, to 16.59 cents a pound on ICE Futures U.S., the biggest decline for a most-active contract since Dec. 19, 2008, and the largest drop among 19 raw materials in the Reuters/Jefferies CRB Index.


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?sid=ambV7Y6Af3d8&pid=20601087


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I just ordered 800 lbs at 60 cents a lb. I sure hope it comes down.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow. $.60 that's hard. I was looking today and the price was .58 and back in Oct I bought for $.34.:banana: This keeps up I'll have to raise my honey price to do somewhat of an offset YTD expenses. I need a sugar broker.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I was at Rossman's in Moultrie, GA yesterday. He has 5lb bags of sugar...I don't recall the exact price but it was under .30/lb. I think he gets the stuff that's beyond its 'expiration'.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I was at WalMart this evening. 10 pound bags of sugar are $5.48.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

4 lb bags at walmart here are $1.82, that works out to 45-1/2 cents per lb. Everywhere else I checked was around 58 cents per pound in 50 lb bags.


----------



## WYBeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Walmart in Cheyenne WY has 50 puonds for 11.78 works out to .24 per pound


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

hmmm Wal-Mart here has 25 pound bags for $11.xx....


----------



## WYBeek (Feb 2, 2010)

UMMM Brain malfunction you are right they are 25 puond Sorry:doh:


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

aw shucks! And I was going to take your info into my local Wally World and ask about their "low price guarantee!" :lpf: Thats still about 47 cents a pound...


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

I stopped by Aldi grocery store today. 5lb baggs for $1.59 makes it 31.8 cents per pound


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Aldi's in Mt. Vernon, Ohio had 5 pound bags of sugar for $2.06 this afternoon. That's 41 cents per pound.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Checked walmart in Philadelphia last night and 5 lb was $3.88

Johnny


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

So I take it calling Imperial for like 10 tons is nuts?


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> So I take it calling Imperial for like 10 tons is nuts?


Let us know what price they quote you! :applause:


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

From what I have seen in stores the cheapest is by far Aldis to purchase sugar. This was true when I lived in KC and is still true now that I live in NY. Though I was fairly disappointed yesterday when I found their price jumped to 2.39 per 5lbs bag. Last time I bought it there (this past DEC) it was 1.59 per 5 lbs bag. Still the other local wholesaler stores want 15.99 per 25 lbs bag. For the meager 350 lbs of sugar I just bought yesterday I saved $50.00 by going to Aldi's and buying it in smaller quantities. You know its great to see their faces when I fill up an entire carriage full of sugar. I just tell them its for all my girls and make em wonder.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Last time I bought it, it was 2000# for $220.
About 18 months ago......


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I picked up a 25 lbs bag of sugar at Winco, which placed the price of sugar at $0.51/Lbs. By Saturday, it will be gone.

Regards,
Tucker1


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: Price of Sugar -*

I have tons of sugar for sale $.35 per lb it in 2,000 / 2,500 lb supper sacks cleen NOT FLOOR SWEEPINGS!!!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Ted, let me know if you take a vacation to Colorado. I will take 4000 lbs from you. On the plus side this allows you to take your vacation as a tax deduction since it really is business.  Sure wish you were closer.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

If you vacation in ND alpha I can get you 2000#
bags......:thumbsup:


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

You mean I could pick up NUCS and sugar coming to ND? Maybe have to schedule my spring break up there next year.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

This morning I picked up some 25# bags of granulated sugar from my local Wal-Mart, $10.98, which is almost 44 cents per pound. Price has come down. FWIW


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

I am going to be in Uniontown PA if you want or need sugar ( clean/ NOT FLOOR SWEEPINGS ) let me know 2000/2500 lbs super sacks .32 per lb you I can handle up to 24000 lbs on my goose neck


----------



## chrisreedtn (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought threw my local club 700#'s for 72 dollars, this included 12$shipping, 10$barrel deposit. 50$ for the 700#'s of sugar.


----------



## Dale Rose (Oct 5, 2009)

chrisreedtn said:


> I just bought threw my local club 700#'s for 72 dollars, this included 12$shipping, 10$barrel deposit. 50$ for the 700#'s of sugar.


chrisreedtn

what is the name of your local club

thanks 

dale


----------



## chrisreedtn (Apr 11, 2010)

columbia area beekeepers


----------

